# Good halloween music



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

I found a good album last year that I liked called. 
"halloween sound effects: stories of the dead"


downloaded it off itunes for $9.99
It has 68 tracks that are between 6 seconds and 2 minutes each.


here is the itunes url.
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=82381268&s=143441


----------



## Lycanthropic Larry (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Ghastly Ones. They are a punk/surf/horror band out of California. They have a new CD with re-vamped songs that I plan on getting soon. I have one of their CD's called "A Haunting We Will Go-Go" and I can't recommend them enough. A google search of their name will pull up their site.

I've also just discovered American Werewolves, a punk band whose CD can be downloaded for free at independentmusic.net. They're pretty good as well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Off-topic...kind of...

I don't trust iTunes any longer since about a year ago I got some kind of rogue file through them that kept crashing my PC everytime I tried to turn it on. All I could get was a black error screen. I had to finally pay an MS Tech $35.00, and it took us 21 hours to find the bad file that was causing the shut downs. It was inside the iTunes folder with all of the rest of their files.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

In the sort of Halloween music category, I'll toss in another band...

Creature Feature. You can find 'em on the MySpace. Horror-related rock. Good stuff.

I did check out The Ghastly Ones. I might just have to get that cd now.


----------

